
I still prefer Eclipse over IntelliJ IDEA - osopanda
https://techblog.bozho.net/still-prefer-eclipse-intellij-idea/
======
mindcrime
_I still prefer Eclipse over IntelliJ IDEA_

Same. I tried IntelliJ earlier this year, and thought it was pretty crap.
Certainly nothing about it wowed me to the point that I thought "Gee, I need
to ditch Eclipse and use this instead".

